# Get compressor working



## jafarr (9 mo ago)

Hi,

I purchased a compressor in December - just a 50 liter 14CFM direct drive compressor, on arrival and assembly I noticed a crack in plastic cowling. I did not start compressor because felt obliged not to do so until I resolved this. The manufacturer recommended I remove cowling and inspect everything which I did and found the Thermal Reset switch was broken too. Everything else "looks" okay - so I tried switching on and running the item but it wouldn't switch on (perhaps due to broken Thermal Reset switch).

The manufacturer is not being very cooperative - will not give me a refund, eventually sent me a new Thermal Reset switch and Cowling expecting me to fix it myself. After I said it was not even switching on, they said we will return to factory and repair. They are now not arranging for it to be uplifted despite me prompting them several times

Quite fed up of it all and my question is - can I fix this compressor myself? If so how do I fix it please?

Thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

where was it purchased from?
and how much?


----------



## jafarr (9 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> where was it purchased from?
> and how much?


A company called SGS Engineering in the UK. I paid £220 for it when it was a special offer

I would like to know how I can fix it myself if need be

Thanks


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

That company has a pretty good website and a well documented warranty. From their website: "_If a machine can be repaired on site we may send out replacement parts under the terms of the warranty._" It appears that's what they did. I'm not clear if you actually replaced the broken thermal reset switch. Did you? And it still won't run? Sounds like you probably can't fix this compressor yourself.

Also according to the warranty, "_Once the fault has been established and deemed impossible to be solved on site, SGS will arrange for collection of the item _*at cost to the customer. This will refunded in full if the item is found to be faulty*." So, contact them at [email protected] (from their website) You may need a return authorization number or something like that. Then you'll have to repack it and send it back to them *yourself (at your cost.)*


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lesson here is to always read the warranty before purchase.

here in the states we have costco and a few others that will return for refund for any reason.

and state by state there are rules for how many times they can service an unit before a full refund or replacement has to be offered. (lemon law) most of the time that is on cars and trucks... but high end ticket items as well.
here in Iowa it is 9 times in less than an year.

sounds like a good company, they just want to make sure an item is broken then repair or replace at their repair departments discretion.


----------



## jafarr (9 mo ago)

motormonkey said:


> That company has a pretty good website and a well documented warranty. From their website: "_If a machine can be repaired on site we may send out replacement parts under the terms of the warranty._" It appears that's what they did. I'm not clear if you actually replaced the broken thermal reset switch. Did you? And it still won't run? Sounds like you probably can't fix this compressor yourself.
> 
> Also according to the warranty, "_Once the fault has been established and deemed impossible to be solved on site, SGS will arrange for collection of the item _*at cost to the customer. This will refunded in full if the item is found to be faulty*." So, contact them at [email protected] (from their website) You may need a return authorization number or something like that. Then you'll have to repack it and send it back to them *yourself (at your cost.)*


Thanks - I get your point. The company did indeed send me the replacement cowling and thermal reset switch. However, I have no experience in replacing a thermal rest switch or how to find what else is wrong with the item - hence the reason I am here trying to find out.

Would you recommend I swap out the thermal rest switch and see if the compressor works? Do you think it will work if I do that please? If so how do I change it? I have attached a photograph.

Thanks


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Your picture is pretty telling. That could definitely be the only problem with that compressor. Yes, by all means, install the new part. If you've been able to disassemble the compressor that far, you should be able to finish the job. There are only two wires on the back of that broken switch, and they are likely connected to the switch via push-on, pull-off, spade connectors. All you have to do is just pull them off of the broken switch and re-insert them onto the replacement switch, and then just reassemble the compressor in the reverse order of how you disassembled it. Good luck.


----------



## jafarr (9 mo ago)

motormonkey said:


> Your picture is pretty telling. That could definitely be the only problem with that compressor. Yes, by all means, install the new part. If you've been able to disassemble the compressor that far, you should be able to finish the job. There are only two wires on the back of that broken switch, and they are likely connected to the switch via push-on, pull-off, spade connectors. All you have to do is just pull them off of the broken switch and re-insert them onto the replacement switch, and then just reassemble the compressor in the reverse order of how you disassembled it. Good luck.


Thanks - the compressor is working after I fitted the replacement thermal reset switch. Your assistance is appreciated


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Great!
After you confirm that the problem is resolved, I would suggest that you contact customer service at the company and let them know that. Sounds like a good company to do business with.


----------

